# 5D Mark III/X Variation & New Flagship Speedlite? [CR1]



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 18, 2012)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=8924"></g:plusone></div><div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin: 0 0px 0 10px;"><a name="fb_share" type="box_count" share_url="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=8924" href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php">Share</a></div><div><script src="http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share" type="text/javascript"></script></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px; margin-bottom: 70px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=8924"></a></div>
<p><strong>5D Mark III/X Specs

</strong>A slightly different spec list for the coming 5D3/5Dx. It mentions the camera using the 1D Mark IV AF system and not the 1D X’s 61pt AF. This is the first I’ve heard that. Definitely not a bad thing if true.</p>
<p>Also mentioned is an upgrade in weather sealing to match the 7D. I have heard of leaking 7D’s, so I’m not sure if that’s a good thing.</p>
<p><strong>Replacement of the 580?

</strong>A new flagship flash may be coming shortly. No guide number was given, but a suggestion it will use radio to trigger flashes. It may also trigger cameras.</p>
<div class="prli-social-buttons-bar"><a href="http://del.icio.us/post?url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.canonrumors.com%2F&title=" rel="nofollow" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/plugins/pretty-link/images/delicious_32.png" alt="Delicious" title="Delicious" border="0" style="padding: 0 10px 0 0;" /></a><a href="http://www.stumbleupon.com/submit?url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.canonrumors.com%2F&title=" rel="nofollow" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/plugins/pretty-link/images/stumbleupon_32.png" alt="StumbleUpon" title="StumbleUpon" border="0" style="padding: 0 10px 0 0;" /></a><a href="http://digg.com/submit?phase=2&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.canonrumors.com%2F&title=" rel="nofollow" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/plugins/pretty-link/images/digg_32.png" alt="Digg" title="Digg" border="0" style="padding: 0 10px 0 0;" /></a><a href="http://twitter.com/home?status=RT+%40prettylink%3A++http%3A%2F%2Fwww.canonrumors.com%2F+%28via+%40prettylink%29" rel="nofollow" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/plugins/pretty-link/images/twitter_32.png" alt="Twitter" title="Twitter" border="0" style="padding: 0 10px 0 0;" /></a><a href="http://www.mixx.com/submit?page_url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.canonrumors.com%2F&title=" rel="nofollow" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/plugins/pretty-link/images/mixx_32.png" alt="Mixx" title="Mixx" border="0" style="padding: 0 10px 0 0;" /></a><a href="http://technorati.com/faves?add=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.canonrumors.com%2F" rel="nofollow" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/plugins/pretty-link/images/technorati_32.png" alt="Technorati" title="Technorati" border="0" style="padding: 0 10px 0 0;" /></a><a href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php?u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.canonrumors.com%2F&t=" rel="nofollow" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/plugins/pretty-link/images/facebook_32.png" alt="Facebook" title="Facebook" border="0" style="padding: 0 10px 0 0;" /></a><a href="http://www.newsvine.com/_tools/seed&save?u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.canonrumors.com%2F&h=" rel="nofollow" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/plugins/pretty-link/images/newsvine_32.png" alt="News Vine" title="News Vine" border="0" style="padding: 0 10px 0 0;" /></a><a href="http://reddit.com/submit?url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.canonrumors.com%2F&title=" rel="nofollow" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/plugins/pretty-link/images/reddit_32.png" alt="Reddit" title="Reddit" border="0" style="padding: 0 10px 0 0;" /></a><a href="http://www.linkedin.com/shareArticle?mini=true&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.canonrumors.com%2F&title=" rel="nofollow" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/plugins/pretty-link/images/linkedin_32.png" alt="LinkedIn" title="LinkedIn" border="0" style="padding: 0 10px 0 0;" /></a><a href="http://myweb2.search.yahoo.com/myresults/bookmarklet?u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.canonrumors.com%2F&=" rel="nofollow" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/plugins/pretty-link/images/yahoobuzz_32.png" alt="Yahoo! Bookmarks" title="Yahoo! Bookmarks" border="0" style="padding: 0 10px 0 0;" /></a></div>
```


----------



## pedro (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III/X Variation & New Flagship Speedlite? [CR1]*

What are the other specs? Do they fit with the 22 MP model or the "chinese" 26 MP model from 7 month ago as mentioend in the prior CR3d post? Any update on specs welcome! Cheers, Pedro

Whith these changes in specs, will it gear more towards an allround cam at low MP? Given the rumors about 1DIV AF and weather sealing, is there a price tag towards 3k+ to be calculated?


----------



## x1n30 (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III/X Variation & New Flagship Speedlite? [CR1]*

Why is it using the 1D Mark IV AF system over the 1DX's a good thing?
Surely the 1DX's is more advanced?


----------



## Ricku (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III/X Variation & New Flagship Speedlite? [CR1]*



x1n30 said:


> Why is it using the 1D Mark IV AF system over the 1DX's a good thing?
> Surely the 1DX's is more advanced?


But the 1D IV AF system is still lightyears ahead of the 5DII AF system. 

I sure ain't complaining if we get that one.


----------



## bakker (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III/X Variation & New Flagship Speedlite? [CR1]*



Ricku said:


> x1n30 said:
> 
> 
> > Why is it using the 1D Mark IV AF system over the 1DX's a good thing?
> ...



So the 1DX will have better AF en higher speed. Makes sense to justify the price difference.. (At least we hope that there will be a big difference. )


----------



## Wrathwilde (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III/X Variation & New Flagship Speedlite? [CR1]*

I personally doubt they'll be using the 1D4 system, they'd still have to redesign it from the ground up for a FF sensor anyway. I think it's much more likely that it will get a less robust version of the 1DXs 61 point. In that way they can increase the economy of scale by using essentially the same AF system in their entire FF line up.


----------



## pedro (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III/X Variation & New Flagship Speedlite? [CR1]*



Wrathwilde said:


> I personally doubt they'll be using the 1D4 system, they'd still have to redesign it from the ground up for a FF sensor anyway. I think it's much more likely that it will get a less robust version of the 1DXs 61 point. In that way they can increase the economy of scale by using essentially the same AF system in their entire FF line up.



good point.

Well, not trolling at all: what can be expected noise wise from an upcoming body, let's say if there is really an extension up to 102k as the rumored body in the CR3d post concerning an imminent announcement mentioned?


----------



## pedro (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III/X Variation & New Flagship Speedlite? [CR1]*

@dilbert: that would be great. thanks for clearing that up for me. so 51k would still be usable let's say for b/w. I am currently shooting a 30D and do not hesitate to shoot daring ISO 3200 as my max extension. 3200 looks quite well when properly exposed with some NR added to it. But as I am gearing towards a Robert Frank "The Americans" mode, it is absolutely perfect for me. So 25600 will be excellent as well for my preferencies 8)


----------



## candyman (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III/X Variation & New Flagship Speedlite? [CR1]*



Wrathwilde said:


> I personally doubt they'll be using the 1D4 system, they'd still have to redesign it from the ground up for a FF sensor anyway. I think it's much more likely that it will get a less robust version of the 1DXs 61 point. In that way they can increase the economy of scale by using essentially the same AF system in their entire FF line up.




True.

It was said that the 1Ds MK III and 1D MK IV were "merched" into 1Dx 
So it is still possible that some of those camera technologies shall be used for the 5D MKII succesor.
Like for example the use of the AF of the FF 1Ds MK III. That's 45 point TTL and 19 cross-type

At this point without a CR3 (fact specs) we can speculate the game


----------



## lol (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III/X Variation & New Flagship Speedlite? [CR1]*

On the weather resistance, while the 7D isn't the best (that's why 1D series exists!) it is still better than 5D series. So 5D going up to 7D levels is still a welcome improvement.

Also note it's only a claimed resistance, not ultimate immunity. Canon don't claim you can have a bath or go diving with it.


----------



## AG (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III/X Variation & New Flagship Speedlite? [CR1]*

Heres something that seems feasible. If they are re using the AF from the 1Dmk4 and the body from the 7D for the 5D3 (similar to the leaked pics) could this possibly them mean that we end up with a cheaper body.

Remembering when the 1Dmk4 first came out it was around the $8k mark. now the 1DX is out at around the $6500 mark.

With that in consideration and the general drop in pricing thanks to tooling and the likes getting cheaper over the last few years. It may be possible that we could see the 5D3/X with a retail price or around the $16-1800 mark. 

Even more so if they kill off the 7D (and reduce the 7D replacement to the price range of the current 60D/70D)

But thats just speculation/ wishful thinking.


----------



## Picsfor (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III/X Variation & New Flagship Speedlite? [CR1]*

This is the most sensible rumour about a 5D2 replacement that will also replace the 7D.

Improved weather sealing, fine. 1D4 AF - also fine - just so long as it's better than what is currently in use on the 5D2.

Those features couple with 22mp would certainly lead to a spec sheet they could pull in at the £2200 price range or less. It really would be nice if they could add that dual card slot as well.

As for reduction in price? Why would they? £2200 on release will soon drop to under £2k on the streets once demand has been met. A baby 1DX for under half the price of the 1DX will please a lot of 7D users and 5D2 users wanting to upgrade.

I can almost here the kerching of the cash registers as this camera flies out the door 8)


----------



## JR (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III/X Variation & New Flagship Speedlite? [CR1]*

1DIV AF or the new 61 points is fine by me! As long as we get rid of the current 5DmkII AF system, then the new camera will be much more versatile and worth upgrading to...


----------



## pedro (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III/X Variation & New Flagship Speedlite? [CR1]*

As low as that? 1600-1800? I doubt it following what was discussed earlier on this platform. If so: what about 2,2k for this body and 3k for the rumored second (46MP) cam? Although a member here mentioned that it is unlikely for Canon to adapt to Nikon's price tags. So: the 5Dx 3k and the 5Diii 3,6 k? I am not much into marketing. just my 2 cents then.


----------



## pedro (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III/X Variation & New Flagship Speedlite? [CR1]*



Picsfor said:


> This is the most sensible rumour about a 5D2 replacement that will also replace the 7D.
> 
> Improved weather sealing, fine. 1D4 AF - also fine - just so long as it's better than what is currently in use on the 5D2.
> 
> ...



What if you were spot on? 8) by then the high MP body would be how much?


----------



## Wrathwilde (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III/X Variation & New Flagship Speedlite? [CR1]*



AG said:


> Heres something that seems feasible. If they are re using the AF from the 1Dmk4 and the body from the 7D for the 5D3 (similar to the leaked pics) could this possibly them mean that we end up with a cheaper body.



Not possible. 

First - The 7D body/sensor/mirror/penta-prism are all built around a small APS-C sensor you can't just throw a FF system into a 7D body. 

Second - You can't just take the 1D4's (APS-H) Auto Focus and use it for a FF sensor, you'd lose a lot of the spread needed for an effective AF system. In other words the AF points would be confined to a shorter/narrower section of the sensor than they should be.


----------



## briansquibb (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III/X Variation & New Flagship Speedlite? [CR1]*

There was a clamour for the 7D AF and now the 1D4 AF is on the horizon everyone is after the 1DX AF - no pleasing people : :


----------



## briansquibb (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III/X Variation & New Flagship Speedlite? [CR1]*



Wrathwilde said:


> AG said:
> 
> 
> > Heres something that seems feasible. If they are re using the AF from the 1Dmk4 and the body from the 7D for the 5D3 (similar to the leaked pics) could this possibly them mean that we end up with a cheaper body.
> ...



Perhaps it is the 1Ds3 AF which is close.


----------



## Mark D5 TEAM II (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III/X Variation & New Flagship Speedlite? [CR1]*



Wrathwilde said:


> I personally doubt they'll be using the 1D4 system, they'd still have to redesign it from the ground up for a FF sensor anyway. I think it's much more likely that it will get a less robust version of the 1DXs 61 point. In that way they can increase the economy of scale by using essentially the same AF system in their entire FF line up.



No need to redesign anything. The APS-H 1D shared the same 45-pt AF module with the FF 1Ds from Marks I-III. So by extension utilizing the APS-H Mark IV AF module on an FF model would be a simple drop-in as well.


----------



## Martin (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III/X Variation & New Flagship Speedlite? [CR1]*

5D3 with 1dmark4 AF-sounds for my like selling my gear definitely and switching to Nikon finally. I wait with my Canon gear for better information. I heard a lot and read a lot about 1d AF, there's no match for even Nikon d700. Hope that's not true. I am really pissed about this AF problems in Canon. If they finally do something better and reliable in sport and studio I will stay, otherwise goodbye. Think a lot about this and that;s my decision maker


----------



## Rex Canon Shooter (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III/X Variation & New Flagship Speedlite? [CR1]*

Ugh didn't the 1d MK IV have issues focusing in low light. I shoot weddings hope this isn't true. :-\


----------



## DavidRiesenberg (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III/X Variation & New Flagship Speedlite? [CR1]*

Is it just me or the latest rumors that mention specs are all reflecting topics that were just discussed on the forums?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III/X Variation & New Flagship Speedlite? [CR1]*



Mark D5 TEAM II said:


> Wrathwilde said:
> 
> 
> > I personally doubt they'll be using the 1D4 system, they'd still have to redesign it from the ground up for a FF sensor anyway. I think it's much more likely that it will get a less robust version of the 1DXs 61 point. In that way they can increase the economy of scale by using essentially the same AF system in their entire FF line up.
> ...



Ummm...no. The fact that they all have 45 points doesn't mean they're the same sensor, any more than the fact that both xxD and xxxD have 9-pt AF means they're the same. In the case of the 1D IV vs. 1DsIII, although the 1D IV has a slightly wider spread relative to the total frame, it's physically a smaller sensor. So, if you just dropped it into a FF camera, it wouldn't have nearly as wide a spread. 

Granted, they could drop the 1D IV AF into a new 5-series body, and it would still have better coverage than the pathetic spread of the 5D/5DII AF points.


----------



## vlim (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III/X Variation & New Flagship Speedlite? [CR1]*



> Ugh didn't the 1d MK IV have issues focusing in low light



I've guided a wildlife photographer in the lowland neotropical forests of Costa Rica, he had a 500 f/4 L IS and a 1D mark IV, he never had that problem, routinely shooting between 1600 and 2500 ISO with great results !


----------



## marinien (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III/X Variation & New Flagship Speedlite? [CR1]*



Wrathwilde said:


> Second - You can't just take the 1D4's (APS-H) Auto Focus and use it for a FF sensor, you'd lose a lot of the spread needed for an effective AF system. In other words the AF points would be confined to a shorter/narrower section of the sensor than they should be.



Do you have any idea of what you are talking about? My 1D IIN has the same AF system as the 1Ds II, and yes, the 1D has more AF sensor coverage than the 1Ds.


----------



## Chuck Alaimo (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III/X Variation & New Flagship Speedlite? [CR1]*

I have to wonder if they're saying 'using the 1dIV AF system' is just an easier way of saying you aren't getting 61 points like the 1dx.

And lets be real here, someone mentioned an absurdly low price, like, $500 less the the current new price of the 5dmkii - Canon is already proving people are and willing to spend $2500 on a 3+ year old body with a crappy AF system. Following that logic, even if all they did was an upgrade to a 7D like AF system, with better weather sealing, that alone would justify a more than the current model starting price. And if it does have higher ISO, better DR, then yeah, you have a $3000 body, one that has enough upgrades to make it worth it, but, doesn't undercut the 1dx.


----------



## marinien (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III/X Variation & New Flagship Speedlite? [CR1]*



neuroanatomist said:


> Mark D5 TEAM II said:
> 
> 
> > Wrathwilde said:
> ...



What you said may be true with the 1D IV and the 1Ds III. However, the older 1D and 1Ds have the same AF sensor size of 8x15mm (hope that I am not wrong here )


----------



## Rex Canon Shooter (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III/X Variation & New Flagship Speedlite? [CR1]*



vlim said:


> > Ugh didn't the 1d MK IV have issues focusing in low light
> 
> 
> 
> I've guided a wildlife photographer in the lowland neotropical forests of Costa Rica, he had a 500 f/4 L IS and a 1D mark IV, he never had that problem, routinely shooting between 1600 and 2500 ISO with great results !



Well thats good. For some reason I thought I remember hearing the 1d Mk IV focused more poorly in the dark in comparison to the 5D Mk II's center point. I have the 5D MK II and a 7D and I am really excited about a new AF system in the new 5D just need its AF to perform well in low light. May have to cough up the cash for a 1DX.


----------



## marinien (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III/X Variation & New Flagship Speedlite? [CR1]*



marinien said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Mark D5 TEAM II said:
> ...



I couldn't find the AF specs of the 1D IV and the 1Ds III. However, Canon stated that with the 1D X, they expand the AF from 8x15mm to 8x19mm, so I assume that all older 1 series have the same AF surface, i.e. 8x15mm.


----------



## altenae (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III/X Variation & New Flagship Speedlite? [CR1]*



Martin said:


> 5D3 with 1dmark4 AF-sounds for my like selling my gear definitely and switching to Nikon finally. I wait with my Canon gear for better information. I heard a lot and read a lot about 1d AF, there's no match for even Nikon d700. Hope that's not true. I am really pissed about this AF problems in Canon. If they finally do something better and reliable in sport and studio I will stay, otherwise goodbye. Think a lot about this and that;s my decision maker



Sure MK IV can't focus..........sure........



> If they finally do something better and reliable in sport and studio I will stay, otherwise goodbye



Goodbye......who cares


----------



## KeithR (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III/X Variation & New Flagship Speedlite? [CR1]*



Martin said:


> I heard a lot and read a lot about 1d AF, there's no match for even Nikon d700. Hope that's not true.



_Christ on a crutch_, man - even my 7D will more than match a D700's AF. 

In fact back when the D300 first came out (which has essentially the same AF as the D700) we used to have great fun on DPR demonstrating that _in use_ (as opposed to basing opinions solely on spec sheets), even the 40D's AF was just as good. Less AF points, to be sure, but faster to acquire and just as accurate.


----------



## briansquibb (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III/X Variation & New Flagship Speedlite? [CR1]*



Rex Canon Shooter said:


> Ugh didn't the 1d MK IV have issues focusing in low light. I shoot weddings hope this isn't true. :-\



If you are shooting in the low light when the AF fails to focus then I hope you aren't at a wedding.

1D4 AF is fine for weddings - it is better than the 1Ds3 but not quite as good as the 5dII


----------



## sublime LightWorks (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III/X Variation & New Flagship Speedlite? [CR1]*

As I had noted in a prior 5Dx thread, the idea that the 1Dx AF would be in the new 5D3/5Dx was a tough sell from the start. *The 1Dx AF and metering (which the new AF is closely joined to) has a dedicated Digic 4 processor in the 1Dx.*

That would mean, assuming the approx 7 fps spec is true, if the new 5Dx/5D3 has but a single Digic 5 processor, that one processor needs to handle the 22Mpix x 7fps = 154Mpix, plus all other camera functions. It's taking two Digic 5's to handle the 18Mpix x 12fps = 216Mpix load of the 1Dx, plus all it other functions (not including the AF and metering handled by the Digic 4). The 1Dx has _three_ processors.

If the one Digic 5 can do that estimated load from the 5Dx/5D3, then fine, but if it cannot, I can't see how Canon is going to put 3 Digic processors in a 5Dx/5D3 body, either from the circuit board real estate needed (just look at the 1Dx's circuit board), or just the simple fact that it's putting the same 3 processors in the 1Dx in a body with an estimated price of $2999.

So extending this logic, if you have the same basic guts, a 22Mpix FF sensor, same AF, etc. in the 5Dx/5D3 as the 1Dx, then all you're really getting in the 1Dx is a faster frame rate, dual cards, the built-in grip, and weather sealing for $3800, *more than twice the 5Dx/5D3 rumored price.* Does that make any sense?

This is why I have never bought the notion that the 5Dx/5D3 would have the same AF as the 1Dx. It does not make sense if you look at the horsepower needed to drive the rumored specs, using the 1Dx's horsepower needs as a reference.

A 1DIV-ish AF seems much more likely and within the realm of 2 Digic 5's. I doubt it's the "same" given the differences in the systems and sensor size, but I can see the same type and technology, along with a couple of improvements learned after the 1DIV's release and field usage.


----------



## marekjoz (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III/X Variation & New Flagship Speedlite? [CR1]*



sublime LightWorks said:


> As I had noted in a prior 5Dx thread, the idea that the 1Dx AF would be in the new 5D3/5Dx was a tough sell from the start. *The 1Dx AF and metering (which the new AF is closely joined to) has a dedicated Digic 4 processor in the 1Dx.*
> 
> That would mean, assuming the approx 7 fps spec is true, if the new 5Dx/5D3 has but a single Digic 5 processor, that one processor needs to handle the 22Mpix x 7fps = 154Mpix, plus all other camera functions. It's taking two Digic 5's to handle the 18Mpix x 12fps = 216Mpix load of the 1Dx, plus all it other functions (not including the AF and metering handled by the Digic 4). The 1Dx has _three_ processors.
> 
> ...



It could use one digic5 and dedicated digic4 for AF as well.

And nobody cares about the new speedlight?  Could it have (like mentioned some time ago) AWB adjusting flash colour temperature to the lighting conditions?


----------



## Rex Canon Shooter (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III/X Variation & New Flagship Speedlite? [CR1]*



marekjoz said:


> sublime LightWorks said:
> 
> 
> > As I had noted in a prior 5Dx thread, the idea that the 1Dx AF would be in the new 5D3/5Dx was a tough sell from the start. *The 1Dx AF and metering (which the new AF is closely joined to) has a dedicated Digic 4 processor in the 1Dx.*
> ...



+1 I think they would use 2 processors 1 Digic5 and the Digic4 for the AF. 

Auto WB Flash would be AWESOME! I hate gellin, If they incorporate radio instead of IR that would be fantastic especially considering the issues they have had with Pocketwizards. I use the Radiopoppers and they work great but if I can go without another item to buy/break! I would change out my 580exIIs. Oo also give it some power heh.


----------



## EOS 5D Mark III (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III/X Variation & New Flagship Speedlite? [CR1]*

So we finally gets a EOS 5D Mark III with two year old stuff from the EOS 1D Mark IV. Same metering (iFCL), same AF, Digic 4 processor, weather sealing from the EOS 7D. Whilst Nikon D800 gets old the new stuff from the D4 for maybe less money spent. Yeah!


----------



## bdeutsch (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III/X Variation & New Flagship Speedlite? [CR1]*



Rex Canon Shooter said:


> +1 I think they would use 2 processors 1 Digic5 and the Digic4 for the AF.
> 
> Auto WB Flash would be AWESOME! I hate gellin, If they incorporate radio instead of IR that would be fantastic especially considering the issues they have had with Pocketwizards. I use the Radiopoppers and they work great but if I can go without another item to buy/break! I would change out my 580exIIs. Oo also give it some power heh.


I agree. I'm almost as excited about 580 replacements with radio as I am about the 5dm3 or 5dx.


Headshots NYC | NY Wedding Photos | Gotham Family Photos


----------



## bycostello (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III/X Variation & New Flagship Speedlite? [CR1]*

flash with inbuilt pocket wizard 'd be nice.....


----------



## marekjoz (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III/X Variation & New Flagship Speedlite? [CR1]*



EOS 5D Mark III said:


> So we finally gets a EOS 5D Mark III with two year old stuff from the EOS 1D Mark IV. Same metering (iFCL), same AF, Digic 4 processor, weather sealing from the EOS 7D. Whilst Nikon D800 gets old the new stuff from the D4 for maybe less money spent. Yeah!



What's your point?


----------



## EOS 5D Mark III (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III/X Variation & New Flagship Speedlite? [CR1]*



marekjoz said:


> EOS 5D Mark III said:
> 
> 
> > So we finally gets a EOS 5D Mark III with two year old stuff from the EOS 1D Mark IV. Same metering (iFCL), same AF, Digic 4 processor, weather sealing from the EOS 7D. Whilst Nikon D800 gets old the new stuff from the D4 for maybe less money spent. Yeah!
> ...



My point is... Why did not Canon launch this camera two years ago?


----------



## marekjoz (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III/X Variation & New Flagship Speedlite? [CR1]*



EOS 5D Mark III said:


> marekjoz said:
> 
> 
> > EOS 5D Mark III said:
> ...



Why Canon would?  Having such a cashow like 5d2?


----------



## altenae (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III/X Variation & New Flagship Speedlite? [CR1]*

@EOS 5D Mark III

I have read all your posts....
Why don't you switch to Nikon right now so we don't have to hear you complains....

Pff...


----------



## EOS 5D Mark III (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III/X Variation & New Flagship Speedlite? [CR1]*



altenae said:


> @EOS 5D Mark III
> 
> I have read all your posts....
> Why don't you switch to Nikon right now so we don't have to hear you complains....
> ...



Only two weeks left maybe. 8)


----------



## briansquibb (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III/X Variation & New Flagship Speedlite? [CR1]*

1D4 with iFCL?? Not heard that before


----------



## marekjoz (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III/X Variation & New Flagship Speedlite? [CR1]*



EOS 5D Mark III said:


> altenae said:
> 
> 
> > @EOS 5D Mark III
> ...





altenae said:


> @EOS 5D Mark III
> 
> I have read all your posts....
> Why don't you switch to Nikon right now so we don't have to hear you complains....
> ...



Godd sugestion - Nikon users may be used to hear complains from each other


----------



## EOS 5D Mark III (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III/X Variation & New Flagship Speedlite? [CR1]*



briansquibb said:


> 1D4 with iFCL?? Not heard that before



1D4 has the same 63 zone metering as the 7D, 60D, 550D and 600D.


----------



## Asposium (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III/X Variation & New Flagship Speedlite? [CR1]*



EOS 5D Mark III said:


> So we finally gets a EOS 5D Mark III with two year old stuff from the EOS 1D Mark IV. Same metering (iFCL), same AF, Digic 4 processor, weather sealing from the EOS 7D. Whilst Nikon D800 gets old the new stuff from the D4 for maybe less money spent. Yeah!



You're complaining about a camera the spec of which is unknown! ???


----------



## KeithR (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III/X Variation & New Flagship Speedlite? [CR1]*



EOS 5D Mark III said:


> Whilst Nikon D800 gets old the new stuff from the D4 for maybe less money spent.



And just _look how long_ the Noinkers have waited for a D700 upgrade...

Oh - and there's a lot to be said for proven technology: the D4/D800 AF is pretty much entirely untested and unproven.


----------



## KeithR (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III/X Variation & New Flagship Speedlite? [CR1]*



EOS 5D Mark III said:


> 1D4 has the same 63 zone metering as the 7D, 60D, 550D and 600D.



Good! It's a bloody _excellent_ metering system.

Do you _really_ think that if it was as bad as _you_ say it is, that it'd ever have made it into the 7D, much less the Mk IV?

And how often do you read about people having the problems with that you allege exist?


----------



## altenae (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III/X Variation & New Flagship Speedlite? [CR1]*

Reading this topic:

AF system of MK IV is old and obsolete
Metering system from the MK IV sucks....

You must be kidding !!!!!
I cannot and will not take this topic seriously.

What a nonsense.......


----------



## marekjoz (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III/X Variation & New Flagship Speedlite? [CR1]*



altenae said:


> Reading this topic:
> 
> AF system of MK IV is old and obsolete
> Metering system from the MK IV sucks....
> ...



Guys, leave it. He's simply trolling.


----------



## altenae (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III/X Variation & New Flagship Speedlite? [CR1]*

No trolling,

I meant there is nothing wrong with the AF of the Mark IV and/or the metering system.
If I have to believe this topic the AF is obsolete and the metering sucks.

This is not real and it seems that what people want in the 5D III/X :

Better AF then the Mark IV
Better Metering then the Mark IV
Better this en better that....

And abcourse it must be cheap     
It will not happen


----------



## EOS 5D Mark III (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III/X Variation & New Flagship Speedlite? [CR1]*



altenae said:


> Reading this topic:
> 
> AF system of MK IV is old and obsolete
> Metering system from the MK IV sucks....
> ...



I did not say the AF was obselete. You did. 

I don't like the iFCL metering and I stand with my point. I'm not like 99% of you guys here. Totally fanboys! 

So maybe I'm trolling.


----------



## altenae (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III/X Variation & New Flagship Speedlite? [CR1]*



> So maybe I'm trolling.



No that's not what I think.
But I am always wondering what kind of portfolio people have who are always complaining about AF/Meterings/etc../etc..

With all the current Canon and Nikon DSLR's you can take superb pictures.
If you can't it's not the DSLR which is failing,but it's the USER itself..

Edward van Altena


----------



## EOS 5D Mark III (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III/X Variation & New Flagship Speedlite? [CR1]*



altenae said:


> > So maybe I'm trolling.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You have a point. 

But this is the first time in my whole life that I complain about a metering issue and people start to hate me.

LOL!!! ;D


----------



## altenae (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III/X Variation & New Flagship Speedlite? [CR1]*



> This is the first time in my whole life that I complain about a metering issue and people start to hate me.



haha...
I don't hate you...
It's only equipment we are talking about..

So no I will never hate someone for sharing another thought


----------



## marekjoz (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III/X Variation & New Flagship Speedlite? [CR1]*



altenae said:


> > This is the first time in my whole life that I complain about a metering issue and people start to hate me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That conversation is really great. Of course I didn't mean 'altenae' troliing but 'EOS 5D Mark III' (though it's quite funny seing 5dmk3 to troll  ). 
+1 for you both for not arguing this way


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III/X Variation & New Flagship Speedlite? [CR1]*



Wrathwilde said:


> I personally doubt they'll be using the 1D4 system, they'd still have to redesign it from the ground up for a FF sensor anyway.



The 1D and 1Ds models have always used the same AF systems, we just never got a 1Ds MK IV.


----------



## V8Beast (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III/X Variation & New Flagship Speedlite? [CR1]*



briansquibb said:


> There was a clamour for the 7D AF and now the 1D4 AF is on the horizon everyone is after the 1DX AF - no pleasing people : :



Amazing how Nikon has upped the bar, isn't it  ? Prior to the D800 announcement, some fan boys were in outright denial of its specs, and many said they'd be content with a 9-point AF system in the 5DIII, as long as they were all cross-type points. Now they expect a 1Dx or 1D4 AF system. 

What happened to all the "My skills are so pimp that I just manually focus, so I don't care about AF specs" and the "Just focus and recompose" people?


----------



## altenae (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III/X Variation & New Flagship Speedlite? [CR1]*



> What happened to all the "My skills are so pimp that I just manually focus, so I don't care about AF specs" and the "Just focus and recompose" people?



Now at least they want a 999 points AF system....otherwise they jump to another brand.


----------



## OnteoEOS (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III/X Variation & New Flagship Speedlite? [CR1]*

Today I got very good shots with my old 5D AF system and the 135L.

I want a simple AF with great accuracy and good speed, the amount of points does not worry me much as with some 11 good ones I would do great.

22MP? not an incredible change from 12.7MP

ISO? Give me a clean ISO 6400 equivalent to my ISO 800 in the old 5D and I will run for one.

DR? 13 Stops are what I expect and for it to be kept in high ISO for better indoor portraits.

Video? well, no problem if it is there.

VF? please make it 100% and bright

Weather sealing? if it is slightly better than the 7D I'm a happy camper.

FPS? would have enough with 5 but 6.5 are just class.

Screen, Sensor cleaning, 2 memory card slots, hdmi...yes, I certainly need an upgrade in features, IQ in low ISO is not my problem.


----------



## cezargalang (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III/X Variation & New Flagship Speedlite? [CR1]*

I'm just happy the announcement is soon. And new speedlite! Yay! ;D ;D


----------



## briansquibb (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III/X Variation & New Flagship Speedlite? [CR1]*



Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Wrathwilde said:
> 
> 
> > I personally doubt they'll be using the 1D4 system, they'd still have to redesign it from the ground up for a FF sensor anyway.
> ...



I love the 1D/1Ds multispot metering


----------



## Picsfor (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III/X Variation & New Flagship Speedlite? [CR1]*



V8Beast said:


> briansquibb said:
> 
> 
> > There was a clamour for the 7D AF and now the 1D4 AF is on the horizon everyone is after the 1DX AF - no pleasing people : :
> ...



Believe me - 9 full cross AF points that are all as good as the centre one will do me comfortably.
But i think you misinterpret some people who are advised they may get a 1D4 or 1DX AF system. If they're told it enough times they'll get to believe it and get disappointed if it doesn't happen.

A pro tog reminded me that i should learn to manually focus like in film days properly before relying on AF points. I pondered on that statement for a bit, then remembered why i was good at focusing manually in film days.

I had split screen AND freznel ring to work with. They are still way better than most of the AF systems of today - just that sadly i can't get an EF lens with those options (or a body). Remember i said BOTH, not either one!


----------



## V8Beast (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III/X Variation & New Flagship Speedlite? [CR1]*



Picsfor said:


> But i think you misinterpret some people who are advised they may get a 1D4 or 1DX AF system. If they're told it enough times they'll get to believe it and get disappointed if it doesn't happen.



Very true. DSLR's are ultimately expensive electronic gizmos that naturally appeal to tech geeks. That's why specs are more important to some people than how a camera actually performs in the field. 



> A pro tog reminded me that i should learn to manually focus like in film days properly before relying on AF points. I pondered on that statement for a bit, then remembered why i was good at focusing manually in film days.


 
This is a whole 'nother can of worms. I'm actually dumbfounded that people start shooting without learning something as basic as manually focusing, but with as dummy-proof as today's cameras are, it's not surprising. On that note, I recommended people learn to shoot color slides before even buying a DSLR for the sole purpose of learning how to properly expose on image. 

I get a good laugh from beginners with Rebels that brag about "how they only shoot RAW," ostracize anyone that shoots jpeg, then post images of how they were able to salvage a badly exposed shot of their cat thanks to the extra latitude of the RAW format. I'm not saying there's anything wrong with shooting RAW, but how about learning how to expose properly so you don't have to waste time in post production? 

There's been talk lately criticizing Canon's metering system. Yes, better metering systems are welcome, but have these people ever heard of bracketing? It was a pretty standard technique back in the film days, but unlike the film days when it required wasting money on film and lab fees, taking additional exposures, s is now free. Plus, these days you can bracket in 1/2 and 1/3 stop increments to nail the exposure more accurately than ever before. So other than being lazy, what's the excuse for not doing something so basic and getting the shot right in camera?


----------



## Martin (Feb 19, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III/X Variation & New Flagship Speedlite? [CR1]*

I dont need many focus points, i would really appreciate even 5 if they all crosstype, and what is more important they all lock precise on target, also in low light. I simply dont need more pixels than 5d2 offers, theres no need for even one pixel if u cant achieve proper and accurate focus. Thats the point for me. I have read a very well prepared review, based on many detailed tests etc, which states the the Af in 1d4 is very good in servo mode, but lacks precion in studio work. I am not a fanboy of any brand but after using 5d2 for a year I am really frustrated about the camera. Before that i used nikon d300. Now, i would probably go for nikon, if I did not invest a lot of money in canon. So, waiting for next step of canon, hope they launch somethin good.


----------



## scottsdaleriots (Feb 19, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III/X Variation & New Flagship Speedlite? [CR1]*

Some much discussion concerning the next 5dii replacement, if it's a 5diii or 5dx. I like the speculation, it's like the speculation for the new MacBook pro's - so many rumours (more so for the camera than the MBP). I'm hoping it's not 22mp, 25mp would be a nice upgrade from 21mp and it makes more sense to at least try and compleat with nikon's MP monster camera. 

Price is probably the main deterrent for me. I can budget $3000 for a new FF "latest and gatest" camera body but anything more I will have a hard time justifying its the right thing to do to spend more than $3000 on only a camera body not being a pro photographer....just a really broke photography student :'(


----------



## briansquibb (Feb 19, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III/X Variation & New Flagship Speedlite? [CR1]*



Martin said:


> I have read a very well prepared review, based on many detailed tests etc, which states the the Af in 1d4 is very good in servo mode, but lacks precion in studio work.



As a user I have no problem with it - but then I am not taking portraits at f/1.2. I find that a head shot at f/4 gives the best results for me and for that the precision is good


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Feb 19, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III/X Variation & New Flagship Speedlite? [CR1]*



x1n30 said:


> Why is it using the 1D Mark IV AF system over the 1DX's a good thing?
> Surely the 1DX's is more advanced?



Because given Canon's recent track record they were expecting a simplified version of the Rebel AF.
Sooooo..... 1D4 AF? We'll take it!


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Feb 19, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III/X Variation & New Flagship Speedlite? [CR1]*



Wrathwilde said:


> Second - You can't just take the 1D4's (APS-H) Auto Focus and use it for a FF sensor, you'd lose a lot of the spread needed for an effective AF system. In other words the AF points would be confined to a shorter/narrower section of the sensor than they should be.



But the AF sensor is more or less the same size across the range and if you notice yeah the 1Ds has less spread than the APS-H than the APS_C.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Feb 19, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III/X Variation & New Flagship Speedlite? [CR1]*



neuroanatomist said:


> Mark D5 TEAM II said:
> 
> 
> > Wrathwilde said:
> ...



ummm no they didn't redo the whole AF sensor for 1Ds3 after they made it for the 1D3


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Feb 19, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III/X Variation & New Flagship Speedlite? [CR1]*



marekjoz said:


> EOS 5D Mark III said:
> 
> 
> > marekjoz said:
> ...



Because totally taking over the market and getting tons of L lens sales is a bigger cash cow and the company that keeps milking every last ounce out of everything rather than charging forward when they can, at least sometimes, is one that sometimes ends up not doing so well after a while.


----------



## simonxu11 (Feb 19, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III/X Variation & New Flagship Speedlite? [CR1]*

1D VI's AF is more than enough for me, even the 7D's.
Just wondering why Nikon's mid-level DSLRs usually can have the essential features(AF, metering, response time,etc) from their flagship. But Canon usually does this oppositely. One thing I really don't understand is why Canon cannot put the spot metering on outer focus points except the 1D which Nikon put this to thier lowest level D70 since 2004. Can someone explain this to me??

I am saying this not because I want to jump ship, I am still happy with Canon right now. However, if we don't buy Canon's flagship we just don't get their lastest technology( I am not saying the old one is bad). Can I just say Canon and Nikon treat their non-pro consumers quite differently?


----------



## Chuck Alaimo (Feb 19, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III/X Variation & New Flagship Speedlite? [CR1]*

what i don't understand is this -- 

lol

why isn't anyone talking about the upgrade to the 580 ex flash???? Or, from the wording, replacement? 



Canon Rumors said:


> A new flagship flash may be coming shortly. No guide number was given, but a suggestion it will use radio to trigger flashes. It may also trigger cameras.


----------



## Marsu42 (Feb 19, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III/X Variation & New Flagship Speedlite? [CR1]*



Canon Rumors said:


> A new flagship flash may be coming shortly. No guide number was given, but a suggestion it will use radio to trigger flashes. It may also trigger cameras.



... meaning radio trigger w/ *new* compatible bodies and slave flashes. I've got the 60D+430EX2, and after reading the manual I really wanted to have radio control. However, after actually using the stuff for a while, I have to say the IR control works very well even if the flash doesn't point to the camera at all.



simonxu11 said:


> Just wondering why Nikon's mid-level DSLRs usually can have the essential features(AF, metering, response time,etc) from their flagship. But Canon usually does this oppositely. Can I just say Canon and Nikon treat their non-pro consumers quite differently?



I'd say so, too, and I was near "jumping ship". Nikon's way seems to maintain its leading customer base, and pro Nikon users buy their pro stuff anyway, no matter what features a mid-range model has. In contrast, Canon just seems to want to get away w/ as money as they can grab by forcing people to buy "better" bodies.

This system was very obvious when Canon downgraded the rebel-ized 60D (no af micro adjust, plastic body, outdated af) to sell their 7D. But imho, there are always numerous "tiny" build-in annoyances except the big features like af. After the tech department has developed something, the marketing department seems to sit down and say "How can we interest people in this, and at the same time annoy them just enough to buy something more expensive instead?"


----------



## DavidRiesenberg (Feb 19, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III/X Variation & New Flagship Speedlite? [CR1]*



simonxu11 said:


> 1D VI's AF is more than enough for me, even the 7D's.
> Just wondering why Nikon's mid-level DSLRs usually can have the essential features(AF, metering, response time,etc) from their flagship. But Canon usually does this oppositely. One thing I really don't understand is why Canon cannot put the spot metering on outer focus points except the 1D which Nikon put this to thier lowest level D70 since 2004. Can someone explain this to me??



Simply, it is a different mentality regarding differentiation of models. Canon usually does with features such as AF while giving even lower models a high MP count while Nikon differentiates using MPs while features such as an advanced AF are given even to the lower models.

That was true up until now, though. We still don't know if Canon will stick to their usual strategy or go in another direction.


----------



## simonxu11 (Feb 19, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III/X Variation & New Flagship Speedlite? [CR1]*



DavidRiesenberg said:


> simonxu11 said:
> 
> 
> > 1D VI's AF is more than enough for me, even the 7D's.
> ...


Nikon just didn't have any choice to sensors because Sony only had 12mp ff sensors at that time. So Nikon had to use it from d700 to d3s. But they weren't hesitate to put high mp in their bodies once they got from Sony such as d7000, d3x and d800!
What about Canon?? They don't have choice to choose af??


----------



## Limbu (Feb 19, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III/X Variation & New Flagship Speedlite? [CR1]*

I' m in market for 430 xii.is it good idea to buy now or wait for new to come.


----------



## mathino (Feb 19, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III/X Variation & New Flagship Speedlite? [CR1]*



Limbu said:


> I' m in market for 430 xii.is it good idea to buy now or wait for new to come.



Buy it ! It's a great flash and unless you really need more power/strobo you will be just fine with it. You will be using it 95% of time becasue it's just that good.


----------



## Picsfor (Feb 19, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III/X Variation & New Flagship Speedlite? [CR1]*



Limbu said:


> I' m in market for 430 xii.is it good idea to buy now or wait for new to come.



I also have a 430EXII - as a second flash to my 580EXII.

To be honest, i can make do with it on quite a few occasions. For the price, and simplicity - go for it.
It's smaller and lighter than a 580EXII - hence it pops in my bag more frequently, and the batteries last a bit longer.


----------



## psolberg (Feb 19, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III/X Variation & New Flagship Speedlite? [CR1]*

unless it comes with built in RF. I couldn't care less for another canon flash.


----------



## DavidRiesenberg (Feb 19, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III/X Variation & New Flagship Speedlite? [CR1]*

[quote author=simonxu11]
What about Canon?? They don't have choice to choose af??
[/quote]

Well, it certainly looks that the playing field is different now compared to 4 years ago. How Canon feels affected by this, I don't know. That's what I was saying. The market is in turmoil right now as the manufacturers line up to the start of the race. We know who Nikon's top of the line candidates are but as far as Canon goes, we now cannot rely on past models and decision to make an educated guess of what they will come up with.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Feb 19, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III/X Variation & New Flagship Speedlite? [CR1]*



simonxu11 said:


> Can I just say Canon and Nikon treat their non-pro consumers quite differently?



you can and should


----------

